# Tinboats 2014 BIGGEST LOSER Challange



## fender66

I haven't seen anyone post this yet and I think we need to support each other in our attempts to be healthier. Last year I did pretty well (for me) and have full intentions to continue the progress.

I'll start with my results from last year. My plan is to post an update every Friday. My goal is to get down to 200lb. Last year I started at 226lb and was able to get to 203lb. Since Thanksgiving...I've fallen off the wagon a bit but yesterday jumped back on.

It's going to be a BANNER year for us all! Who's in?

My Current Status is for 2014:
1/3/2014 215lb even (down 11 lbs from a year ago)


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey man that's pretty good,

I'm 215 I would like to be down to 199. So how does this work? _


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337793#p337793 said:


> Country Dave » 1 minute ago[/url]"]_Hey man that's pretty good,
> 
> I'm 215 I would like to be down to 199. So how does this work? _



All you have to do is keep updating your weight on a regular basis (I think every Friday is good)

Here is the link to last year's challange. Take a look if you want to see how it was done last year.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28391&hilit=2013+Biggest+Loser


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok thanks, I'll check it out. _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok its Friday,

I just came from Publix, its right down the street from my office. I will we weigh there every Friday to make sure everthing is accurate. Ok so today 1/3/14 I weigh 218lb. _


----------



## RStewart

I'm ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


----------



## redbug

I was doing awesome last year I started at 315 and made it down to 270 and was feeling good 
then came the issues I had some medication issues that affected my thyroid and spent 2 months in a cast for a foot problem 
needless to say I went back up and am sitting at 320 again. 
I hope to be down to 270 again by summer and will be taking it slow 

good luck to eveyone


----------



## fender66

Way to go guys..... The more the merrier. It's also a good way for me to stay motivated with you guys checking in.

WE CAN DO THIS!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Started at 213 in 2013....made it down to 191...but stayed mostly between 193-195....then came the holidays....now I'm bouncing around 196-198...would like to break 185 this year.


----------



## RStewart

I'm ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6


----------



## SumDumGuy

good luck


----------



## Country Dave

_Hey thanks for sharing bro,

Very inspirational. Stay out of the grey bar motel. _


----------



## JMichael

Well last year I lost 16 lbs and then stalled out. I held that weight for about the next 7 months and then slowly started gaining it back. Now I'm right back where I was a year ago.  I'm going to try a low carb diet this time and see how it goes. The drawbacks for me this year is I'm dealing with a newly torn rotator cuff and the surgery I had done on both knees about 15 years ago is coming back to haunt me now. But I'm still gonna give this diet a shot and hope for the best.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338149#p338149 said:


> JMichael » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]Well last year I lost 16 lbs and then stalled out. I held that weight for about the next 7 months and then slowly started gaining it back. Now I'm right back where I was a year ago.  I'm going to try a low carb diet this time and see how it goes. The drawbacks for me this year is I'm dealing with a newly torn rotator cuff and the surgery I had done on both knees about 15 years ago is coming back to haunt me now. But I'm still gonna give this diet a shot and hope for the best.




YOU/WE can do this....but it's a full time job. One we reach our goals....we still need to keep watch.


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338149#p338149 said:


> JMichael » Tue Jan 07, 2014 10:58 am[/url]"]Well last year I lost 16 lbs and then stalled out. I held that weight for about the next 7 months and then slowly started gaining it back. Now I'm right back where I was a year ago.  I'm going to try a low carb diet this time and see how it goes. The drawbacks for me this year is I'm dealing with a newly torn rotator cuff and the surgery I had done on both knees about 15 years ago is coming back to haunt me now. But I'm still gonna give this diet a shot and hope for the best.



The first thing is don't think of it as a "diet". That is temporary as will the weight loss be. You can't change your reading habits & lose weight, then go back to eating the old way without gaining it back. I've learned this from experience as I lost 120lbs on 8 months & have spent the last 3 years gaining half of it back. Just like if you don't want to hit your thumb with a hammer, don't put your thumb in the way. If you want to keep the weight off, don't eat what put the weight on. 

Yes, we all can do this! Let's go!


----------



## redbug

well week 1 in the books 
start weight was 320.5
after 1 week 315.4


----------



## fender66

My Current Status is for 2014: 
1/3/2014 215lb even (down 11 lbs from a year ago)

1/10 2014 215.8 - Yes...I've gained. On Monday, I cut out most of my soda (my only bad vice) and started drinking about a gallon of water every day. By Wed I was up to 218.7. This will level off as it did last year.


----------



## JMichael

1/2/2014 with a starting weight of 
292.4

1/10/2014
286.8


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338340#p338340 said:


> JMichael » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]1/2/2014 with a starting weight of
> 292.4
> 
> 1/10/2014
> 286.8



GREAT start!


----------



## Country Dave

_Start weight 215. Current weight 212 ½

Total weight loss 2 ½ pounds. Ok I’ll take it. Especial since I was out of town and couldn’t really exercise or eat how I would have liked to this week. Even so I think about 2-3 pounds a week is just about right. _

_By the way Detroit sucked! I'm sure there are some really beautiful places in Michigan but Detroit in not one of them! _


----------



## RStewart

I'm ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

1/06/14: 199 lbs
1/13/14: 197 lbs
Goal: 185 lbs


----------



## one100grand

I haven't been a part of this particular thread in years past, but I have been working on losing weight since September of 2012. I started at 290.0 and am presently at 257.2; I've made a lifestyle change that has really made me happy. I've fallen into a bit of a rut and have been kind of hovering in the 250s since October. 

My goal is to get to the 220s this year - I don't remember any time my weight was that low and by god this is the year! I've also set a fitness goal for myself, because I believe that for me the best way to lose weight is to exercise more. My personal fitness goal is to be able to do 50 push-ups consecutively by the end of the year, so I'm also going to be posting that information along with my weight. I look forward to this challenge this year guys. 

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338631#p338631 said:


> one100grand » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]I haven't been a part of this particular thread in years past, but I have been working on losing weight since September of 2012. I started at 290.0 and am presently at 257.2; I've made a lifestyle change that has really made me happy. I've fallen into a bit of a rut and have been kind of hovering in the 250s since October.
> 
> My goal is to get to the 220s this year - I don't remember any time my weight was that low and by god this is the year! I've also set a fitness goal for myself, because I believe that for me the best way to lose weight is to exercise more. My personal fitness goal is to be able to do 50 push-ups consecutively by the end of the year, so I'm also going to be posting that information along with my weight. I look forward to this challenge this year guys.
> 
> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.



Welcome aboard. We've got your back! Now drop and give us 20!


----------



## Country Dave

_Het I just realized my start weight was 217 not 215 so I actually lost like 5 ½. That's the thing about loosing weight, at first it comes off pretty fast and the closer you get to you goal the harder it is............................ :LOL2: I really think just a couple pounds a week is the best way. _


----------



## JMichael

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338669#p338669 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 14:41[/url]"]_ I really think just a couple pounds a week is the best way. _



From what I've read, the "experts" say that people who lose the weight slowly, are the ones that will keep it off the longest or permanently.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338677#p338677 said:


> JMichael » Yesterday, 6:01 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338669#p338669 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 14:41[/url]"]_ I really think just a couple pounds a week is the best way. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the "experts" say that people who lose the weight slowly, are the ones that will keep it off the longest or permanently.
Click to expand...


That's what has worked for me. I think when you loose weight quickly, it's most likely due to drastic changes that you're not likely to keep up.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338706#p338706 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338677#p338677 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JMichael » Yesterday, 6:01 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338669#p338669 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 14:41[/url]"]_ I really think just a couple pounds a week is the best way. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the "experts" say that people who lose the weight slowly, are the ones that will keep it off the longest or permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what has worked for me. I think when you loose weight quickly, it's most likely due to drastic changes that you're not likely to keep up.
Click to expand...


I'm just hoping for good results for all of us and that we reach our weekly goals at the end of each week.


----------



## Country Dave

_Judgment day………………................. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Start weight 1 /3/14- 217 

1/10/14 -212 ½ 

1/17/14-210 

Seven pounds in two weeks I’ll take it. It might not seem like a lot but I’m only trying to get down to 200. I’m looking for about 2 pounds a week. _


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338875#p338875 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 07:45[/url]"]_Judgment day………………................. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> Start weight 1 /3/14- 217
> 
> 1/10/14 -212 ½
> 
> 1/17/14-210
> 
> Seven pounds in two weeks I’ll take it. It might not seem like a lot but I’m only trying to get down to 200. I’m looking for about 2 pounds a week. _



Where are you weighing yourself....at the grocery store? :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

My Current Status is for 2014:
1/3/2014 215lb even (down 11 lbs from a year ago)

1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0 I'm pleased considering on Monday, my weight was higher than last Friday. It's been a good week for me.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338631#p338631 said:


> one100grand » 14 Jan 2014, 11:44[/url]"]
> 
> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.



1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338879#p338879 said:


> fender66 » Today, 09:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338875#p338875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country Dave » Today, 07:45[/url]"]_Judgment day………………................. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> Start weight 1 /3/14- 217
> 
> 1/10/14 -212 ½
> 
> 1/17/14-210
> 
> Seven pounds in two weeks I’ll take it. It might not seem like a lot but I’m only trying to get down to 200. I’m looking for about 2 pounds a week. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you weighing yourself....at the grocery store? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



_LOL Yes, I don't own a person scale. I way at the same store on the same scale so I can get a true and accurate reading............................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## redbug

well week 2 in the books 
start weight was 320.5
after 1 week 315.4
1/17/14 314 slow week need to pick it up


----------



## JMichael

1/2/2014 
292.4

1/10/2014
286.8

1/17/2014
284.2

Looks like everyone is moving in the right direction. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

> Looks like everyone is moving in the right direction. =D> =D> =D>



Absolutely correct! Rock on guys!


----------



## Country Dave

_Yes congratulations everyone,

Good job........................................................... =D> _


----------



## rscottp

Congrats to everyone losing a few lbs. I have never been overweight but have lost a few in the last 9 months. Thought I had gout last spring so I cut my beer intake by 95%. Pretty sure I don't have gout but don't really miss the brew. I also got a dog and have been walking him most days. I was 145lbs now 133lbs, almost my college weight.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339008#p339008 said:


> rscottp » Yesterday, 18:33[/url]"]Congrats to everyone losing a few lbs. I have never been overweight but have lost a few in the last 9 months. Thought I had gout last spring so I cut my beer intake by 95%. Pretty sure I don't have gout but don't really miss the brew. I also got a dog and have been walking him most days. I was 145lbs now 133lbs, almost my college weight.



good for you glad you don't have gout. I think I have a leg that weighs as much as you. :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Fell off the wagon and went the wrong direction....ol' lady was sick and filled the house with comfort food. I can't be trusted around Chocolate Chip Espresso ice cream, pizza and donuts. Looked at the scale this morning......reality check has been cashed.

This week was already scheduled to take the elliptical from 20 minutes to 30 minutes a day. No more f---ing around.


----------



## Country Dave

_This is going to be a tuff week for me as well,

I didn't necessarily fall off the wagon, but I didn't eat great this weekend. I cheated just a little. The bigger issues is, I have to go out of town again on Thursday morning so that means I won't be able workout Thursday or Friday, I will be back on Saturday Its all good, Rome wasn't burned down in a day.............. :LOL2: 

As long as its a positive number I will take it. I'm looking for 2lbs loss but I'll take 1. I wont be able to weigh until Saturday, I want to weigh on the same scale. _


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2


----------



## fender66

Not sure where it went this week. I have been working very hard though. I'm starting to have doubts about my scale's accuracy too. This morning, I weighed myself 6 times. It gave me 4 different results. Maybe it needs a new battery....I don't know. Still...this doesn't make sense to me this week. Even my belt is cinched up a hole more. Hmmmm.

RStewart....you've done GREAT this week! Congrats and keep it up!

1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

1/06/14: 199 lbs
1/13/14: 197 lbs
1/24/14: 196 lbs
Goal: 185 lbs

Stepped up the elliptical this week. Went from 20 minutes to 30 minutes. Elliptical calculates that has me burning around 300 calories vs 450 - 500 calories.

New motivation: Vacation in Rome at the end of March!!! Don't want to be a fat American stereotype.


----------



## JMichael

1/02/2014 - 292.4
1/10/2014 - 286.8
1/17/2014 - 284.2
1/24/2014 - 284.5

Not sure what happened this week. Same routine and eating habits as I've been doing from the start but my weight has been up and down all week long.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338883#p338883 said:


> one100grand » 17 Jan 2014, 10:12[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338631#p338631 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 14 Jan 2014, 11:44[/url]"]
> 
> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
Click to expand...

1/24 - 254.2 - no push-ups today, but in my periodic weekly testing, I'm holding strong at 17-20.


----------



## fender66

Looks like everyone is checking in with good progress....(except me  )

Keep it up guys!


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339604#p339604 said:


> fender66 » Fri Jan 24, 2014 4:02 pm[/url]"]Looks like everyone is checking in with good progress....(except me  )
> 
> Keep it up guys!


don't worry I got your back 
well week 3 in the books 
I had a week of midnight shift, That I don't handle very well sleep most of the day and then sit in the truck over night 
with this extreme cold and snow it has been tough 
start weight was 320.5
after 1 week 315.4
1/17/14 314 slow week need to pick it up
1/24/14 319 back where I started grrrrrrr


----------



## rscottp

It would be interesting to see how many MPH's you guys gain after all the Lb's you guys shed!


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339556#p339556 said:


> fender66 » Fri Jan 24, 2014 8:51 am[/url]"]Not sure where it went this week. I have been working very hard though. I'm starting to have doubts about my scale's accuracy too. This morning, I weighed myself 6 times. It gave me 4 different results. Maybe it needs a new battery....I don't know. Still...this doesn't make sense to me this week. Even my belt is cinched up a hole more. Hmmmm.
> 
> RStewart....you've done GREAT this week! Congrats and keep it up!
> 
> 1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2



Thanks Fender. I always weigh 3 times & usually get the same reading two of the three times. Did you add any muscle? Muscle weighs more but takes up less room. You could actually lose inches & gain pounds. Sometimes things just happen weird. Last week I barely lost any. Haven't changed anything in my routine.


----------



## Country Dave

_I fell off the wagon,

I had to travel again this week and it's so hard to eat right when you're on the road. Not to mention no time to workout. I was hoping I lost a pound or at least stayed even but that was not the case. I gained 2lbs back...................  

I will knock those 2lbs off this week and be back on track. 


Start weight 1 /3/14- 217 

1/10/14 -212 ½ 

1/17/14-210

1/25/14-212 _


----------



## Country Dave

_Ok back on track,
I’m calling it 209 ½ I dropped the 2lbs I picked up last week and a ½ pound to boot. 

Start weight 1 /3/14-217 

1/10/14-212 ½ 

1/17/14-210

1/25/14-212

1/31/14-209 ½ Total weight loss 7 ½ lbs Not terrible considering my coal is 200 _


----------



## fender66

1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2

I'm so disappointed and confused I can't stand it. Still starving myself and working out like a maniac. Why is my weight going up? My scale gave me a consistent reading all three times this morning though.
I have cut out almost all my soda and have been drinking about a gallon of water a day. I'm peeing more than I've ever peed in my life. Something has to give soon....I hope. #-o

PS....Way to go Dave. Keep it up!


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340333#p340333 said:


> fender66 » 1 minute ago[/url]"]1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2
> 1/31 2014 - 217.2
> 
> I'm so disappointed and confused I can't stand it. Still starving myself and working out like a maniac. Why is my weight going up? My scale gave me a consistent reading all three times this morning though.
> I have cut out almost all my soda and have been drinking about a gallon of water a day. I'm peeing more than I've ever peed in my life. Something has to give soon....I hope. #-o
> 
> PS....Way to go Dave. Keep it up!



_Chris I'm not a nutritionist by any stretch of the imagination but I know this, Don't skip meals. Your body will interpret that as you're now not receiving any nutrition and it will purposely store fat. Just eat a smaller meal and don't eat you're last meal of the day late. 

You will get there just keep working at it bro. O and thanks for the encouragement.......... :mrgreen: _


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340334#p340334 said:


> Country Dave » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340333#p340333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 1 minute ago[/url]"]1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2
> 1/31 2014 - 217.2
> 
> I'm so disappointed and confused I can't stand it. Still starving myself and working out like a maniac. Why is my weight going up? My scale gave me a consistent reading all three times this morning though.
> I have cut out almost all my soda and have been drinking about a gallon of water a day. I'm peeing more than I've ever peed in my life. Something has to give soon....I hope. #-o
> 
> PS....Way to go Dave. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chris I'm not a nutritionist by any stretch of the imagination but I know this, Don't skip meals. Your body will interpret that as you're now not receiving any nutrition and it will purposely store fat. Just eat a smaller meal and don't eat you're last meal of the day late.
> 
> You will get there just keep working at it bro. O and thanks for the encouragement.......... :mrgreen: _
Click to expand...


Hey Dave....thanks for the advice.....but, that's exactly what I'm doing. First...I'd NEVER skip a meal unless I'm fishing. Second....I'm eating less (smaller portions) and not late at all. In fact, I've cut out almost all the crap food and replaced it with high in protein foods. I'll get there...just very frustrated with the results right now.


----------



## Country Dave

_Its going to happen then,

It might not happen in the time frame you want, but it will happen. Don't give up! _


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - Haven't done push-ups today, but I've been at 20+ when I've tested during the week. Updated last Friday's count for what it was in the evening. I've actually been weighing in at less earlier in the week, but this morning I weighed heavier - I'm actually happy about that since I think this is on the higher side of my weight variance right now. 

Fender - if you've been working out like crazy and eating right, but gaining weight, it is likely that you're building muscle. When you work out are you doing a lot of lifting, a lot of cardio, or a balance of both? If you're concerned about the numbers and don't know what's going on, I'd recommend taking measurements, then track those every week or biweekly; it will clear things up pretty quickly as to what's going on.


----------



## SumDumGuy

As has been mentioned muscle weighs more than fat. Muscle also requires more "food" to maintain.

The secret to weight manipulation is no secret at all. It is very simple.
To gain weight (lean or fat) a calorie surplus is needed.
To lose weight a calorie deficit is required. 

Good times!


----------



## JMichael

1/02/2014 - 292.4
1/10/2014 - 286.8
1/17/2014 - 284.2
1/24/2014 - 284.5
1/31/2014 - 285.4

Two steps forward, 1 step back. :? 

Chris, if you're working out as much as it sounds like, you're more than likely swapping fat for muscle. If you're more concerned with dropping actual lbs, you might want to look in to doing a cardio type workout instead of working with weights or doing muscle building type exercises. Jogging, swimming, or treadmill would probably get you the results.


----------



## fender66

all my workouts are mostly cardio I've been playing wallyball 5 times a week. it's a very intense workout.


----------



## JMichael

Then you just need to stick with it and make sure that you're burning more calories than you are taking in and the lbs will start dropping.


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340631#p340631 said:


> RStewart » 03 Feb 2014, 12:20[/url]"]I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.
> 
> 
> 1/06/14 - 344.6
> 1/13/14 - 340.4
> 1/17/14 - 339.0
> 1/24/14 - 333.2
> 2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.



Looks like you are doing pretty good. Slow and steady is the way to do it.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Weekends are killing me...


----------



## JMichael

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340676#p340676 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 17:40[/url]"]Weekends are killing me...


Tell me about it, I'm already dreading this next weigh in.


----------



## RStewart

Thanks rscottp. Sure seems to go on faster than it comes off. Lol.

RBO & JMichael I feel your pain. Lol. My routine is really easy during the week, but come weekends when I'm out of my routine it gets tough.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0 FINALLY...heading in the right direction again.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341065#p341065 said:


> fender66 » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
> 1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2
> 1/31 2014 - 217.2
> 2/07 2014 - 216.0 FINALLY...heading in the right direction again.



_congratulations,

I didn't weigh today "yet", I'm scared too........................ :LOL2: 
I got back on track last week but have been slacking a little bit. The GF has been making me dinner almost ever night. 
_


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341070#p341070 said:


> Country Dave » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341065#p341065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
> 1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2
> 1/31 2014 - 217.2
> 2/07 2014 - 216.0 FINALLY...heading in the right direction again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _congratulations,
> 
> I didn't weigh today "yet", I'm scared too........................ :LOL2:
> I got back on track last week but have been slacking a little bit. The GF has been making me dinner almost ever night.
> _
Click to expand...


Thanks!, but get on that scale. Scared or not...today is a day of reckoning! We've got your back, good or bad.


----------



## JMichael

Well this week started bad and ended even worse. Its difficult at best to try and watch what you eat when you're dealing with other things like loss of heat and electricity. And rather than watching my waistline or the scales this week, I've been watching this for the last several days.


----------



## RStewart

I forgot to weigh again today. I will weigh tomorrow or Monday. 

Fender good job.

JMichael - sorry brother. Prayers from Oklahoma. Been there, done that. Hope trees are all that's damaged.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.


----------



## fender66

I've been feeling good all week. Was really hoping that today's weigh in was good....and.....

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4 

*IT WAS GOOD! *

Hope you all post some good results too...but either way, we ALL are doing this together....Now let's get out there and kick some calories!


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.


----------



## fender66

Way to go grand....that's a good week!


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342126#p342126 said:


> RStewart » Today, 07:22[/url]"]
> 1/06/14 - 344.6
> 1/13/14 - 340.4
> 1/17/14 - 339.0
> 1/24/14 - 333.2
> 2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
> 2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.
> 
> 2/17/14 - 325.6




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## redbug

When will this winter end!!!!

what a month Feb has been It started out with a snow storm on feb 2nd and I was called into work 
That was my last day off!!!! We then had an ice storm on Wed feb 3rd that knocked the power out to over 800,000 people for up to a week and a half. My power was out for 4 days. I worked 13 straight 16 hour days. My diet went to hell I was eating what I could when I could and it cost me I wound up heading to the ER last Friday with stomach pain that the Dr thought was appendicitis. it wound up being diverticulosis caused by the bad diet I was eating. I called out sick today to try to catch up on some much needed sleep 
I got 14 straight hours. Now the fun part I had a tree land on my shed another tree land on my fence and the kicker a 3rd tree uprooted and fell on my triton!!! the trunk is about 10" around my neighbor finally cut the tree off the boat but it is still covered with a foot of snow.

I did get on the scale today and was sitting at 312.5 down from 318 before the storm.


----------



## fender66

Hang in there bug prayers sent.


----------



## RStewart

Thanks Fender. Redbud, hang in there. At least you lost some weight.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.

2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4 
2/21 2014 - 213.4

I am quite puzzled with this weeks weight. My belt is definitely a comfortable notch smaller....which is good! But....on Monday, I made the mistake of stepping on the scale. It confessed a horrible weekend and was back at 217.3. It's been a very hardcore week and, this is day 4 for me to not drink any soda. I can't remember the last day that I didn't have at least 5 or 6 cans minimum. This part is killing me for sure. I've NEVER been wanting something so badly and I'm not happy. I don't know how long I can go without it.

Way to go grand! Keep it up guys!


----------



## JMichael

I know how you feel about the soads. I am a big soda drinker and haven't had anything but diet soda (yuk) since starting this and it's killing me. LoL I've had to give up on my efforts for the time being but hope to resume very soon.


----------



## SumDumGuy

High Fructose Corn Syrup.... good stuff.

https://drhyman.com/blog/2011/05/13/5-reasons-high-fructose-corn-syrup-will-kill-you/


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342414#p342414 said:


> SumDumGuy » less than a minute ago[/url]"]High Fructose Corn Syrup.... good stuff.
> 
> https://drhyman.com/blog/2011/05/13/5-reasons-high-fructose-corn-syrup-will-kill-you/



Not saying I disagree with this nor do I want to start a debate, but for every article you find like this...you can find another taking the other side......just a bunch of politics IMHO.

Everything in moderation is the safe approach when it comes to these questionable products.


----------



## SumDumGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342416#p342416 said:


> fender66 » 21 Feb 2014, 10:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342414#p342414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SumDumGuy » less than a minute ago[/url]"]High Fructose Corn Syrup.... good stuff.
> 
> https://drhyman.com/blog/2011/05/13/5-reasons-high-fructose-corn-syrup-will-kill-you/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying I disagree with this nor do I want to start a debate, but for every article you find like this...you can find another taking the other side......just a bunch of politics IMHO.
> 
> Everything in moderation is the safe approach when it comes to these questionable products.
Click to expand...


Moderation, yes, this is a very good idea.

I still prefer actual sugar. Seems everywhere I have been out of the US still uses sugar in food and drink - no HFCS and no rampant obesity either.


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342453#p342453 said:


> SumDumGuy » Fri Feb 21, 2014 8:58 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342416#p342416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 21 Feb 2014, 10:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342414#p342414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SumDumGuy » less than a minute ago[/url]"]High Fructose Corn Syrup.... good stuff.
> 
> https://drhyman.com/blog/2011/05/13/5-reasons-high-fructose-corn-syrup-will-kill-you/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying I disagree with this nor do I want to start a debate, but for every article you find like this...you can find another taking the other side......just a bunch of politics IMHO.
> 
> Everything in moderation is the safe approach when it comes to these questionable products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moderation, yes, this is a very good idea.
> 
> I still prefer actual sugar. Seems everywhere I have been out of the US still uses sugar in food and drink - no HFCS and no rampant obesity either.
Click to expand...


And diabetes. I used to be a big soda drinker, 6-7 32oz Dr peppers a day. I drink maybe 2 sodas a year. Don't like them anymore, but I'm concerned more about my health than just weight loss.


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Everything in moderation



Does that include cocaine and hookers!!!


----------



## chrispy186

I may be a little late, but im ready to start this. Its never too late to start, right? My goal is 100lbs.
2/24/2014-304.4

I will weigh in again on friday, then friday's from then on. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342730#p342730 said:


> chrispy186 » 24 Feb 2014 12:17 pm[/url]"]I may be a little late, but im ready to start this. Its never too late to start, right? My goal is 100lbs.
> 2/24/2014-304.4
> 
> I will weigh in again on friday, then friday's from then on. Wish me luck!



Good luck man!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342708#p342708 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Feb 24, 2014 7:18 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in moderation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include cocaine and hookers!!!
Click to expand...




You never share anything 


BAN HIM!


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342730#p342730 said:


> chrispy186 » Mon Feb 24, 2014 11:17 am[/url]"]I may be a little late, but im ready to start this. Its never too late to start, right? My goal is 100lbs.
> 2/24/2014-304.4
> 
> I will weigh in again on friday, then friday's from then on. Wish me luck!



Welcome to the challenge. Good luck.


----------



## fender66

> 1/06/14 - 344.6
> 1/13/14 - 340.4
> 1/17/14 - 339.0
> 1/24/14 - 333.2
> 2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
> 2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.
> 
> 2/17/14 - 325.6
> 2/24/14 - 323.2



Still heading in the right direction! That's awesome. Keep up the [strike]good[/strike] GREAT work.


----------



## chrispy186

Ok guys, its 9 am here and I just weighed myself. I will enter my previous weight first, then my new weight.

2/24/14--304.4
2/28/14--298.4

Next friday seems so far away :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4 :mrgreen: 

I don't know why I'm so excited about this weight, but I am. I know my start weight is 215...... 4 lbs more than today, but for some reason it was a tough start for me. I kept dropping later in the week and gaining big time early in the week (at first). I was seeing weights mid week that were as high as 218 or so. Really looking forward to hitting or dropping below that 210 mark next week! My goal of 200 is well within reach. Keep up the great work guys.....we're doing good!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343132#p343132 said:


> chrispy186 » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Ok guys, its 9 am here and I just weighed myself. I will enter my previous weight first, then my new weight.
> 
> 2/24/14--304.4
> 2/28/14--298.4
> 
> Next friday seems so far away :LOL2:




Hey Crispy......good to have you on board....and this is a great week for you too. Congrats!


----------



## chrispy186

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343135#p343135 said:


> fender66 » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343132#p343132 said:
> 
> 
> 
> chrispy186 » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Ok guys, its 9 am here and I just weighed myself. I will enter my previous weight first, then my new weight.
> 
> 2/24/14--304.4
> 2/28/14--298.4
> 
> Next friday seems so far away :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Crispy......good to have you on board....and this is a great week for you too. Congrats!
Click to expand...


Thanks! I was definitley surprised when I got on the scale, because even though im going to the gym now I still wasnt eating the best this past week. My wife and I are trying the Herbalife diet, we just got the starter kits in yesterday. I just hope it doesnt leave me too hungry opcorn:


----------



## fender66

> I just hope it doesnt leave me too hungry opcorn:



Don't worry...the hunger does go away.....

When we die. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342849#p342849 said:


> fender66 » Tue Feb 25, 2014 2:53 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> 1/06/14 - 344.6
> 1/13/14 - 340.4
> 1/17/14 - 339.0
> 1/24/14 - 333.2
> 2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
> 2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.
> 
> 2/17/14 - 325.6
> 2/24/14 - 323.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still heading in the right direction! That's awesome. Keep up the [strike]good[/strike] GREAT work.
Click to expand...


Thank you. You are doing well yourself.


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343132#p343132 said:


> chrispy186 » Fri Feb 28, 2014 9:11 am[/url]"]Ok guys, its 9 am here and I just weighed myself. I will enter my previous weight first, then my new weight.
> 
> 2/24/14--304.4
> 2/28/14--298.4
> 
> Next friday seems so far away :LOL2:



Got job


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.


----------



## fender66

> 3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.



You're still making progress....and we all deserve a good birthday weekend. Happy Birthday!

I on the other hand am afraid to step on a scale today. I'm feeling really fat. :roll: 

Still looking forward to Friday's weigh in though.


----------



## chrispy186

I didnt have a good weekend either, but im not stepping on the scale until friday. Idk how many of you give something up for Lent, but it starts wednsday. Im going to try to give up 2 things--soda and late night food. Its not like I drink alot of soda anymore as it is, but I need to get rid of it completely. The late night food is gonna be a tough one. I work second shift and im so used to coming home, eating and vegging out for a couple hours before I go to bed, its gonna be a hard one to break.


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343518#p343518 said:


> fender66 » Mon Mar 03, 2014 10:19 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> 3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still making progress....and we all deserve a good birthday weekend. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I on the other hand am afraid to step on a scale today. I'm feeling really fat. :roll:
> 
> Still looking forward to Friday's weigh in though.
Click to expand...


Thanks. That's the good thing, I didn't gain. Lol. I know what you mean about feeling fat.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I must jump on this bandwagon again this year. Sitting at 185(15 lbs above my target weight) now. Must get down to 165-170. With the weather this year keeping me off work,seems that all I do is sit around and eat. Let's see how I do.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343667#p343667 said:


> S&MFISH » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I must jump on this bandwagon again this year. Sitting at 185(15 lbs above my target weight) now. Must get down to 165-170. With the weather this year keeping me off work,seems that all I do is sit around and eat. Let's see how I do.



Welcome aboard Steve.....


----------



## chrispy186

I didnt feel like I had such a good week, only hitting the gym once. But the numbers are still good, so I will take it.

2/24/14--304.4
2/28/14--298.4
3/7/14--292.8


----------



## fender66

I don't know if I'm losing faith in my scale or myself. The scale seems to be a lot more inconsistent than I am. Yesterday, I weighed in at 209.6 and proceeded through my day with my usual eating habits. This morning, I stepped on the scale to weigh in exactly 1lb more than last Friday. I've been weighing myself 4 and 5 times each time to check the scale's consistency. Some days it's the same every time...other days it changes up or down slightly. Enough of the sob story....here's my "not so happy" report for this week.

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.

2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<


----------



## SumDumGuy

Do ya'll take these measurements consistently? Are they always before or after a bio break, etc? Many things in the body can cause/ contribute to short-life weight fluctuations.

It appears everyone is headed in the direction they have chosen - kudos to you. 
If it were me I would not get hung-up or place too much time fretting a weekly weight ({EDIT ---this does not need to be here}). I would be most interested in a pre/post cycle weight change - 1 month, 3 months, whatever your planned length of program duration. A week is too little time for accurate measurement of weight loss - imho, but it is still fun to see if there are any "changes" on a short term frequency. 
However, do not let the little length of time and the often wild fluctuations of weight cause you to become discouraged.

If you really want to have more "fun" with it then you may want to start checking body fat (I still prefer to "eyeball" results). This would give a person a better idea of outcome in their fat loss quest as opposed to weight checking. You can get a cheap pair of calipers (although not the most accurate method of measurement) to get a ball park figure of body fat since I would presume that the goal of most/all is actually fat loss.
A person needs to also remember that lean mass (aka muscle) weighs more than fat. So as you begin to workout or exercise more lean mass will develop. This can cause a person to lose/maintain/or gain weight, but fat will begin to shed.

Anyway, I'm rambling, good luck on your quest and keep up the good work!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Started At 185.

3/7/2014-183


----------



## RStewart

Joined: Mon Mar 17, 2008 7:31 am
Posts: 622
Location: norman,ok

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.
3/10/14 - 321.2


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344060#p344060 said:


> fender66 » Fri Mar 07, 2014 9:02 am[/url]"]I don't know if I'm losing faith in my scale or myself. The scale seems to be a lot more inconsistent than I am. Yesterday, I weighed in at 209.6 and proceeded through my day with my usual eating habits. This morning, I stepped on the scale to weigh in exactly 1lb more than last Friday. I've been weighing myself 4 and 5 times each time to check the scale's consistency. Some days it's the same every time...other days it changes up or down slightly. Enough of the sob story....here's my "not so happy" report for this week.
> 
> 1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
> 1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2
> 1/31 2014 - 217.2
> 2/07 2014 - 216.0
> 2/14 2014 - 213.4
> 2/21 2014 - 213.4
> 2/28/2014 - 211.4
> 3/07/2014 - 212.4



May be time to invest in new scales.


----------



## chrispy186

Have you guys ever heard of My Fitness Pal? You can sign up for it on your computer, or download the app on your smart phone. I use it religiously on my iPhone, it really helps you keep track of what you are eating. It gives you a daily calorie allowance based on the weight you enter and how many pounds you want to lose per week. Its been very helpful for me, if you haven't checked it out I would highly recommend it.


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344509#p344509 said:


> chrispy186 » Mon Mar 10, 2014 9:22 pm[/url]"]Have you guys ever heard of My Fitness Pal? You can sign up for it on your computer, or download the app on your smart phone. I use it religiously on my iPhone, it really helps you keep track of what you are eating. It gives you a daily calorie allowance based on the weight you enter and how many pounds you want to lose per week. Its been very helpful for me, if you haven't checked it out I would highly recommend it.



I've seen it but I don't use it. It's pretty neat though.


----------



## chrispy186

Well another week gone, another pound lost. I knew I wasnt going to do good this week, but at least I lost and didnt gain.

2/24/14--304.4
2/28/14--298.4
3/7/14--292.8
3/14/14--291.0


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<

3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.


----------



## Jim

Im following you guys and your all doing a great job. =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

3/7/2014-183
3/15/2014-184....Finally over this cold,so I pigged out last night and gained back what I had 
lost during the week. Shame on me! LMAO.


----------



## boxcar36

Hey, just found this thread. Is it too late to jump on the wagon??? Been struggling with weight for years and over the last couple years have bounced around from 270 down to 235 and now am back up somewhere, haven't checked in months. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345027#p345027 said:


> boxcar36 » Sat Mar 15, 2014 7:50 pm[/url]"]Hey, just found this thread. Is it too late to jump on the wagon??? Been struggling with weight for years and over the last couple years have bounced around from 270 down to 235 and now am back up somewhere, haven't checked in months. :?: :?: :?:



It's never too late. Just jump right in.


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2


----------



## fender66

Sorry guys...I was on the water Friday/Saturday and couldn't post. I did weigh myself before I left the house though. I had a good week! Hope it wasn't a fluke or inconsistency with my scale.

Looks like everyone is still making progress. Keep up the great work. If you've dropped out....drop back in...we are here to support your efforts.

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345185#p345185 said:


> fender66 » Mon Mar 17, 2014 8:43 am[/url]"]Sorry guys...I was on the water Friday/Saturday and couldn't post. I did weigh myself before I left the house though. I had a good week! Hope it wasn't a fluke or inconsistency with my scale.
> 
> Looks like everyone is still making progress. Keep up the great work. If you've dropped out....drop back in...we are here to support your efforts.
> 
> 1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
> 1/10 2014 - 215.8
> 1/17 2014 - 213.0
> 1/24 2014 - 214.2
> 1/31 2014 - 217.2
> 2/07 2014 - 216.0
> 2/14 2014 - 213.4
> 2/21 2014 - 213.4
> 2/28/2014 - 211.4
> 3/07/2014 - 212.4
> 3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:



Good job!


----------



## chrispy186

I fell off the wagon this week. I didnt work out, and ate like crap. Somehow, I still managed to lose something.

2/24/14--304.4
2/28/14--298.4
3/7/14--292.8
3/14/14--291
3/21/14--290.8


----------



## fender66

I was expecting worse results this week than I'm reporting. Been pretty sick for the past 2 weeks and this week has been the worst of it. I'll take these results even though they are in the wrong direction because I'm finally starting to feel a little better as of today.

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.

3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8 not what I wanted, but at least I lost some.

Everyone is doing good. The end result will be worth it.


----------



## chrispy186

The weight is coming off, slowly but surely. I have been being lazy and not going to the gym, so Im not seeing the results I did the first two weeks.

2/24/14--304.4
2/28/14--298.4
3/7/14--292.8
3/14/14--291
3/21/14--290.8
3/28/14--288


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock: 

I'm feeling a little better this week. Need some warm weather so I can get this crap out of my lungs.


----------



## fender66

For the record....I ate very poorly last night and sinfully enjoyed every bite of that greasy, calorie loaded pizza.

Sigh.........


----------



## chrispy186

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346912#p346912 said:


> fender66 » Today, 09:15[/url]"]For the record....I ate very poorly last night and sinfully enjoyed every bite of that greasy, calorie loaded pizza.
> 
> Sigh.........


Don't worry, I did the same thing Saturday. I'm not sure why weekends are so tough for me.


----------



## RStewart

I''m ready. I started out pretty good last year before I got off track & stayed off track. I usually weigh on Mondays but I think it will benefit me more to weigh on Fridays. I will however start on Monday the 6th & then start weighing on Fridays. I've got a long journey ahead, but my goal is to lose 100 lbs this year.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 birthday weekend wasn't good for me.
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8 not what I wanted, but at least I lost some.
3/31/14 - 319.8 ouch! See what a 4 day camping/fishing trip will do for you. I weighed on time, just now posting it.


----------



## fender66

You'll get back on track RStewart....I'm certain of that.


----------



## chrispy186

Weighed in this morning at 285. Even though I have lost 19bs, I dont really feel it. Does anyone else feel this way?


2/24/14--304.4
2/28/14--298.4
3/7/14--292.8
3/14/14--291
3/21/14--290.8
3/28/14--288
4/4/14--285


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.
3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.

4/4 - 249.2 - I purposely did not weigh in last week b/c my wife has been getting hung up by being at a plateau. I told her we're not weighing in and I hid the scale. We're eating right and exercising right, our bodies will respond as they choose - being healthy is more important than just losing weight.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock: 
4/04/0214 - 207.6 WooHoo 8) 


Chrispy.....keep it up...you're doing great no matter how you feel. It will pay off for sure.
Grand.......totally agree with you. Healthy is much more important. You're doing well too though so don't get discouraged.

Keep rockin' guys!


----------



## RStewart

Yeah, I will get back on track. 

Everyone is doing great! Keep it up.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347440#p347440 said:


> one100grand » 04 Apr 2014, 10:34[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
> 3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.
> 3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2 - I purposely did not weigh in last week b/c my wife has been getting hung up by being at a plateau. I told her we're not weighing in and I hid the scale. We're eating right and exercising right, our bodies will respond as they choose - being healthy is more important than just losing weight.



4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2 Weighed in on Friday, but went fishing for the weekend. Couldn't post until today.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## RStewart

Ok. I weighed last week but didn't ever post it & this week I just weighed today. Just been a little distracted.

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8


----------



## SumDumGuy

Wow, you're really dropping pounds. Good job!


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.
3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2 - I purposely did not weigh in last week b/c my wife has been getting hung up by being at a plateau. I told her we're not weighing in and I hid the scale. We're eating right and exercising right, our bodies will respond as they choose - being healthy is more important than just losing weight.
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.

4/18 - 248.8 - I've been working doing different push-ups on the TRX thing at the gym; working on shoulders, chest, and back pretty constantly, but I haven't done a full count of standard push-ups for a few weeks. I'll try to get one in and edit my post here (at work, so it might be a bit awkward to just start doing push-ups).


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0 Went fishing again on Friday, but not before I weighed in. I'm up a little, but I was expecting it. I was bad again on Thursday with pizza at a retirement party. #-o 

Going fishing again this coming Friday.....so won't post until Monday again.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.
3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2 - I purposely did not weigh in last week b/c my wife has been getting hung up by being at a plateau. I told her we're not weighing in and I hid the scale. We're eating right and exercising right, our bodies will respond as they choose - being healthy is more important than just losing weight.
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 - I've been working doing different push-ups on the TRX thing at the gym; working on shoulders, chest, and back pretty constantly, but I haven't done a full count of standard push-ups for a few weeks. I'll try to get one in and edit my post here (at work, so it might be a bit awkward to just start doing push-ups).

4/25 - 249.8 - This is now 4 straight weeks of 250 or less. Progress is slow, but exists. My hope setting out was to lose about 20 pounds for the year and right now I'm roughly at that pace with the summer coming on. I'm pushing my workouts pretty hard and I expect that I'll get there.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8 - Went fishing again this weekend, but weighed myself before I left. This was a BIG week for me. Worked a LOT of hours on Wed/Thurs and didn't eat much at all. It wasn't intentional, but paid off on the scale. I'm sure it will be back up a couple pounds in a day or two.

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.
3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2 - I purposely did not weigh in last week b/c my wife has been getting hung up by being at a plateau. I told her we're not weighing in and I hid the scale. We're eating right and exercising right, our bodies will respond as they choose - being healthy is more important than just losing weight.
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 - I've been working doing different push-ups on the TRX thing at the gym; working on shoulders, chest, and back pretty constantly, but I haven't done a full count of standard push-ups for a few weeks. I'll try to get one in and edit my post here (at work, so it might be a bit awkward to just start doing push-ups).
4/25 - 249.8 - This is now 4 straight weeks of 250 or less. Progress is slow, but exists. My hope setting out was to lose about 20 pounds for the year and right now I'm roughly at that pace with the summer coming on. I'm pushing my workouts pretty hard and I expect that I'll get there.

5/2 - 247.4 - I pushed myself working out pretty hard this week and I also went cat & carp fishing on Sunday (which is quite a workout). I can do 20 push-ups pretty easily now, but I haven't pushed myself to a failure rate in a few weeks, I do still need to do that sometime soon.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4 I DESERVE EVERY OUNCE OF THIS TOO! BEEN A ROUGH WEEK. #-o #-o 

Way to go Grand! You're still ROCKIN' it! =D> =D>


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.


----------



## fender66

Been there for sure.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups - Family was in town and I probably ate too many things that aren't good for me.
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups! Heading the right direction!
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. Kind of plateaued again in both lifting and in weight. I know I haven't eaten the best in the past 10 days, probably had a few too many sweets and a little bit too much popcorn. I want to work extra hard for the next 3 weeks because I know that I've got a trip to Mardi Gras coming up and that's certainly not going to help lose any weight.
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - I've dipped on my pushup goal, but have still been working out regularly. When I recorded push-ups on Wednesday, the number was 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - I didn't record weight last week on here because I was on vacation. Chris - I feel your pain about the scale, I definitely feel that mine is wrong, because there's no way I went on vacation and managed to lose weight, especially >3 pounds. I'm pretty sure that replacing the battery will fix the problem of inconsistency, but for now, I'll keep this weight and cross my fingers that I had a really good week [-o<
3/14 - 250.4 - The same way I felt last week was low, I felt that this week was high, but I'm happy to take the variance as the weight isn't the most important thing to me, it's more about fitness. I'm excited that things are going the right direction, especially since the spring is almost here and historically I lose a few pounds when the weather warms.
3/21 - 251.4 - While my number is a bit higher, I'm not discouraged. I've been hitting the weights pretty hard and I'm inclined to think that the increase I've seen in the past couple of weeks is muscle driven...not suggesting that I've put on 5 pounds of muscle, but I do think I've put on some in the past few weeks. I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2 - I purposely did not weigh in last week b/c my wife has been getting hung up by being at a plateau. I told her we're not weighing in and I hid the scale. We're eating right and exercising right, our bodies will respond as they choose - being healthy is more important than just losing weight.
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 - I've been working doing different push-ups on the TRX thing at the gym; working on shoulders, chest, and back pretty constantly, but I haven't done a full count of standard push-ups for a few weeks. I'll try to get one in and edit my post here (at work, so it might be a bit awkward to just start doing push-ups).
4/25 - 249.8 - This is now 4 straight weeks of 250 or less. Progress is slow, but exists. My hope setting out was to lose about 20 pounds for the year and right now I'm roughly at that pace with the summer coming on. I'm pushing my workouts pretty hard and I expect that I'll get there.
5/2 - 247.4 - I pushed myself working out pretty hard this week and I also went cat & carp fishing on Sunday (which is quite a workout). I can do 20 push-ups pretty easily now, but I haven't pushed myself to a failure rate in a few weeks, I do still need to do that sometime soon.

5/9 - 249 - I ate too much spaghetti last night so my weigh-in was a touch high. I had the toughest work out I've ever had last night and did it on an empty stomach, so I overate. I did quite a bit reush ups last night, with several variations of diamond/tricep, on bosu, and burpee push-ups; in the course of my work out I did roughly 100 in an hour, but still don't have a failure number now.


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> 5/9 - 249 - I ate too much spaghetti last night so my weigh-in was a touch high. I had the toughest work out I've ever had last night and did it on an empty stomach, so I overate. I did quite a bit reush ups last night, with several variations of diamond/tricep, on bosu, and burpee push-ups; in the course of my work out I did roughly 100 in an hour, but still don't have a failure number now.



:clap: :clap:
Im always up after a intense strength training workout, id blame water retention for muscle repair rather than the spaghetti. Either way nice job!!!


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4 Exactly the same as last week however I made progress this week. Last weekend took a 3 day road trip to visit family. Ate like a PIG! Tuesday morning, stepped on the scale and was 210.1. I'm glad I was able to recover from that, but I'm tired of being so close to my goal and not getting there. This coming week.....BRING IT!


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6 :shock:  didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.


----------



## fender66

RStewart.....You'll get back on track. You certainly have the right mindset. Keep with it....you're doing great and 7 days without snuff.......that's just as awesome! =D> =D> =D> 

I on the other hand realized this morning that I won't be in town to weigh in on Friday (going fishing again). Looks like I get 2 weeks to make progress before I post an update. Hope it's a good update. :shock:


----------



## chrispy186

Hey guys, I haven't posted in a while, going through some personal things. I fell off the wagon and put back on about 12lbs, but hopefully I can find the motivation soon to get back on track. These past few weeks have been pretty tough for me.Hell I haven't even put the boat in the water or bought a fishing license. But now that nice weather is here, I'm gonna start walking outside just to start as I deal with things.


----------



## fender66

hope things get better for you Chrispy. Good to have you back.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4 Haven't moved in 2 weeks. My belt is in another notch though. That has to be good.


----------



## RStewart

Been kinda busy. Haven't forgot to weigh, just haven't posted it here. I did forgot to weigh Monday so I weighed today.

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6   didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.

5/19/14 - 322 Back on track I think.
5/28/14 - 322.4 oops maybe not. Lol


----------



## Jim

You are the man RStewart! Keep it up boss!


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351780#p351780 said:


> one100grand » 09 May 2014, 07:27[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249



I haven't recorded in a few weeks and I also realized that my writing was starting to clog up my report, so I trimmed down what I was quoting. I've moved to a Macro-Nutrient eating plan and am hoping that it's going to keep me more honest about the distribution of what I eat in the day. I also know that for the 2nd half of the year I want to really focus on fitness. I've been on travel and working a lot so my posts haven't been coming, but I have been tracking weight and monitoring my rolling 1 month average to see if I truly have plateaued or not.

5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 - this now puts me as down over 10 pounds for the year! (I know my first number recorded here was 257.2, but I was 255.2 when the year started). I went to the gym and worked with my trainer on Saturday - it was an utter struggle, but I got through it. I had LASIK about a month ago and had to take time off from working out, then my wife graduated, and we went on vacation - needless to say my training has dipped significantly in the past month. Now that I'm through that stretch of inactivity and summer is here, it's time to trim down and work on fitness extra hard!


----------



## fender66

Been missing you Grand.....Welcome back and keep it up!


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0 Weighed in on Friday AM, but went fishing again, so posting late. Guess I'm at my "maintain weight" cause I can't seem to get it to move much. Still trying. Gonna switch it up this week.


----------



## RStewart

This is cool. Half way through the year & we are still at it. I didn't weigh till yesterday cause I'm a dork. 


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6   didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.

5/19/14 - 322 Back on track I think.
5/28/14 - 322.4 oops maybe not. Lol
6/04/14 - 319.8 yeah baby! Looking to be under 300 by August 1st.


----------



## fender66

> 6/04/14 - 319.8 yeah baby! Looking to be under 300 by August 1st.



You're ROCKING RStewart! Keep up the GREAT work!

I will be weighing in tomorrow and I'm looking forward to the "official" weight cause I'm getting close to my "goal weight". Probably won't post until Monday though cause I'm going fishing tomorrow! YEAH!


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8 Weighed in on Friday AM, but went fishing again, so posting late.....but it was a good week. PLANNING ON HITTING MY GOAL THIS WEEK! FINGERS ARE CROSSED!


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0 Really thought I was going to hit my goal of 200lb this week. Disappointed that I didn't, but I'm happy with my progress. Working hard for next week now. Gonna be tough with Father's Day being on Sunday, and all the BBQ. #-o


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 - this now puts me as down over 10 pounds for the year! (I know my first number recorded here was 257.2, but I was 255.2 when the year started). I went to the gym and worked with my trainer on Saturday - it was an utter struggle, but I got through it. I had LASIK about a month ago and had to take time off from working out, then my wife graduated, and we went on vacation - needless to say my training has dipped significantly in the past month. Now that I'm through that stretch of inactivity and summer is here, it's time to trim down and work on fitness extra hard!

6/6 - 241.4 - I thought this got posted last week, but apparently not. 
6/13 - 241.8 - I really thought that the number last week was an outlier, but I've got something close today, so I'll hope that it's a trend. I'm approaching a milestone number at 240; with my height, if I get under 240, it will mark the first time in my adult life that my BMI will qualify me as only overweight and not obese. I have been on a weight loss journey since 8/31/12 and a fitness journey since September of 2013 and to see years of effort almost at a life goal is pretty freaking awesome. I'm hopeful that I get to this goal soon, but seeing as I spent 5 months in the 250s and am only just over 2 months as solidly in the 240s, I expect that I've got some time before I get there. Since the end of June will mark the halfway portion of the year, I'm going to reassess my beginning of year goal on July 1 and see what I think is a reasonable goal (I'm hoping I can do better) moving forward.


----------



## fender66

Grand.....

Progress is progress. You can't deny it. You're making progress. Keep it up.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6 After eating out 3 times last weekend and BBQ leftovers all this week....I feel I had a pretty good week. I'm still in this! 1.5 lbs in either direction could happen in one bathroom trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355653#p355653 said:


> one100grand » 13 Jun 2014, 09:49[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4 - this now puts me as down over 10 pounds for the year! (I know my first number recorded here was 257.2, but I was 255.2 when the year started). I went to the gym and worked with my trainer on Saturday - it was an utter struggle, but I got through it. I had LASIK about a month ago and had to take time off from working out, then my wife graduated, and we went on vacation - needless to say my training has dipped significantly in the past month. Now that I'm through that stretch of inactivity and summer is here, it's time to trim down and work on fitness extra hard!
> 
> 6/6 - 241.4 - I thought this got posted last week, but apparently not.
> 6/13 - 241.8 - I really thought that the number last week was an outlier, but I've got something close today, so I'll hope that it's a trend. I'm approaching a milestone number at 240; with my height, if I get under 240, it will mark the first time in my adult life that my BMI will qualify me as only overweight and not obese. I have been on a weight loss journey since 8/31/12 and a fitness journey since September of 2013 and to see years of effort almost at a life goal is pretty freaking awesome. I'm hopeful that I get to this goal soon, but seeing as I spent 5 months in the 250s and am only just over 2 months as solidly in the 240s, I expect that I've got some time before I get there. Since the end of June will mark the halfway portion of the year, I'm going to reassess my beginning of year goal on July 1 and see what I think is a reasonable goal (I'm hoping I can do better) moving forward.



6/20 - 237.8 - This is definitely on the lower side of my weight swings, but I'll take it! This is representative of a solid march in the right direction and represents the first time in my adult live my BMI qualifies me as just overweight...fat and happy! \/


----------



## RStewart

1.5 lbs in either direction could happen in one bathroom trip. - that is true. Lol. Keep it up.

I've been weighing in, just failing to post so I will play catch up.


1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6   didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.

5/19/14 - 322 Back on track I think.
5/28/14 - 322.4 oops maybe not. Lol
6/04/14 - 319.8 yeah baby! Looking to be under 300 by August 1st.
6/09/14 - 321.6 oops
6/16/14 - 320.6 yeah
6/23/14 - 321.8 oh no! Time to get back to drinking a meal replacement shake for breakfast I guess. When I quit that it's when I started yo-yoing.


----------



## He Reigns

I thought I would kinda jump in on this if there are no objections. January 2013 I weighed 221 lbs. Went on diet and hit 180 in the summer months. Jump to march of this year and weighed 207.5, got back on diet and went down to 188, got tired of dieting and have maintained that weight. Usually 189 to 191 for a month now. Thinking I need to start loosing again. I would be good around 175 to 180. Winter is a killer for me.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356826#p356826 said:


> He Reigns » Yesterday, 20:45[/url]"]I thought I would kinda jump in on this if there are no objections. January 2013 I weighed 221 lbs. Went on diet and hit 180 in the summer months. Jump to march of this year and weighed 207.5, got back on diet and went down to 188, got tired of dieting and have maintained that weight. Usually 189 to 191 for a month now. Thinking I need to start loosing again. I would be good around 175 to 180. Winter is a killer for me.



Welcome to the race....we'll take all the support we can get....and give.


----------



## RStewart

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356868#p356868 said:


> fender66 » Tue Jun 24, 2014 8:01 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356826#p356826 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He Reigns » Yesterday, 20:45[/url]"]I thought I would kinda jump in on this if there are no objections. January 2013 I weighed 221 lbs. Went on diet and hit 180 in the summer months. Jump to march of this year and weighed 207.5, got back on diet and went down to 188, got tired of dieting and have maintained that weight. Usually 189 to 191 for a month now. Thinking I need to start loosing again. I would be good around 175 to 180. Winter is a killer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the race....we'll take all the support we can get....and give.
Click to expand...



X2


----------



## Alex_c

I don't know if this had been posted, but the app "myfitnesspal" is excellent for tracking calories. I use it to monitor nutrition for my weightlifting program, and it's great. It's a bit more work to measure your food, but monitoring caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose weight. Also lifting weights and putting on some muscle will help boost your basal metabolic rate (how many calories you burn sitting around all day). Looks like some people have made some awesome progress here, good job guys! As someone who has had weight issues since I was a teenager, I know how hard it can be to change the lifestyle that makes us big in the first place, but once your lifestyle becomes habit, it's easy to keep the weight off and keep the diet clean. Rock on!


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356926#p356926 said:


> Alex_c » 24 Jun 2014, 17:50[/url]"]I don't know if this had been posted, but the app "myfitnesspal" is excellent for tracking calories. I use it to monitor nutrition for my weightlifting program, and it's great. It's a bit more work to measure your food, but monitoring caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose weight. Also lifting weights and putting on some muscle will help boost your basal metabolic rate (how many calories you burn sitting around all day). Looks like some people have made some awesome progress here, good job guys! As someone who has had weight issues since I was a teenager, I know how hard it can be to change the lifestyle that makes us big in the first place, but once your lifestyle becomes habit, it's easy to keep the weight off and keep the diet clean. Rock on!



I actually have been using this app for a few weeks. It's pretty great and actually has a super wide database of food - I've yet to be able to scan a barcode that there wasn't some information on (even if it wasn't always accurate). I also like it since I've recently switched to monitoring my macros (fat, carbs, & protein) quite a bit more. I've noticed that slight changes in my eating habits have actually helped me to trim down quite a bit in a short period of time. I did drop some weight, but the measurement numbers have changed significantly in a short period.


----------



## BassAddict

Alex_c said:


> monitoring caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose weight.



Stopping the insulin cycle which the standard American diet creates with its "recommended" massive carb load of crap is the easiest way to lose weight and keep it off effortlessly. 300cals of Domino's is not equal to 300cals of steak..........


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357175#p357175 said:


> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Alex_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> monitoring caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping the insulin cycle which the standard American diet creates with its "recommended" massive carb load of crap is the easiest way to lose weight and keep it off
> effortlessly. 300cals of Domino's is not equal to 300cals of steak..........
Click to expand...


Finally...BA speaks the truth.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357175#p357175 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 11:01[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Alex_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> monitoring caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping the insulin cycle which the standard American diet creates with its "recommended" massive carb load of crap is the easiest way to lose weight and keep it off effortlessly. 300cals of Domino's is not equal to 300cals of steak..........
Click to expand...


it only depends on whether or not you cover that 300 calories of steak in cheese and gravy :shock: 

On another note regarding the standard American diet, I've decided to make a change to entirely organic products...after a discussion with my optometrist of all people.

I recently had LASIK (which was awesome) and was prescribed to use Preservative Free eye drops, which come in their own fancy individual vials (and cost a lot more)...after the first month at my follow-up appointment, I asked if i could switch to just a regular bottle of eye drops and I was given an answer that I didn't expect - she told me that I couldn't, because with the usage levels that I require, that it wouldn't take much time before my body would develop an allergy to the preservatives in the medicine. This got me to thinking and it seems to make reasonable sense that if your body develops negative reactions to the preservatives in eye drops, it is likely to develop an adverse reaction (albeit on a different scale and in a different system) to preservatives in other products. I realize that it's digestive tract vs nervous system, but I know I'd also rather try to avoid any potential health problems if possible.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 
6/20 - 237.8

6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357175#p357175 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Yesterday, 11:01[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Alex_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> monitoring caloric intake is the most efficient way to lose weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping the insulin cycle which the standard American diet creates with its "recommended" massive carb load of crap is the easiest way to lose weight and keep it off effortlessly. 300cals of Domino's is not equal to 300cals of steak..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it only depends on whether or not you cover that 300 calories of steak in cheese and gravy :shock:
Click to expand...


Covering a steak in gravy and cheese is blasphemy, but still better than the massive carb load that comes with eating Domino's which in turn sets off an insulin response that tells your body to store calories...... Weight-loss is simple, eat no more carbs than your body needs, tops 150grams a day (about 5 bananas worth) most people aren't even active enough to require this many.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8 Better than I expected. 10 days ago I twisted my ankle and tore up all the ligaments while playing Walleyball. Been off my feet for more than a week and not exercising. Probably another 2-4 weeks minimum before I'm back in that game.


----------



## BassAddict

Steak, its what's for dinner.. ALWAYS!!! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1403914103747.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## one100grand

We have officially reached the midpoint of the year. 6 months now in the books and 6 months left to go. My goal at the beginning of the year was to "hit the 220s" and at this point I have reviewed that goal and reassessed the situation. At this time last year, I was 267; at the beginning of the year this year I was at 255.2; if I maintain a pace that is at the very least the same as my pace from last year, I should be able to lose 12 more pounds, which according to my last weigh in would put me at 226 exactly....However I started my weight loss goals on 8/31/12 and started at 290, which gives me a personal motivation to hit 230 by 8/31/14. With that being so close, I'm going to adjust my goals just a little bit and be more aggressive. I am making my new target right at 220 for the end of this year.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357858#p357858 said:


> one100grand » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]We have officially reached the midpoint of the year. 6 months now in the books and 6 months left to go. My goal at the beginning of the year was to "hit the 220s" and at this point I have reviewed that goal and reassessed the situation. At this time last year, I was 267; at the beginning of the year this year I was at 255.2; if I maintain a pace that is at the very least the same as my pace from last year, I should be able to lose 12 more pounds, which according to my last weigh in would put me at 226 exactly....However I started my weight loss goals on 8/31/12 and started at 290, which gives me a personal motivation to hit 230 by 8/31/14. With that being so close, I'm going to adjust my goals just a little bit and be more aggressive. I am making my new target right at 220 for the end of this year.



You can do it Grand! I know you can.

I seem to be hanging within a couple pounds above my goal and have been for several weeks. My ankle sprain has put me in a "maintenance" mode until I can get back into the gym. Hopefully next week I can start back up without hobbling around too horribly.

Now let's go kick some FAT! :mrgreen:


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357328#p357328 said:


> one100grand » 27 Jun 2014, 09:58[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.



7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.


----------



## fender66

Good for you Grand....I totally forgot to weigh in on Friday. I'll be posting again this week.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6   didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.

5/19/14 - 322 Back on track I think.
5/28/14 - 322.4 oops maybe not. Lol
6/04/14 - 319.8 yeah baby! Looking to be under 300 by August 1st.
6/09/14 - 321.6 oops
6/16/14 - 320.6 yeah
6/23/14 - 321.8 oh no! Time to get back to drinking a meal replacement shake for breakfast I guess. When I quit that it's when I started yo-yoing
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.6


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.

7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.


----------



## fender66

I left on a fishing trip on Friday at 4 AM and forgot to weigh myself. Last night's "unofficial" weigh in was 201.4. Spent the weekend sweating in the upper 90's heat. I'm sure that helped. Next "official" weigh in will be on Friday again.

Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## He Reigns

He Reigns said:


> I thought I would kinda jump in on this if there are no objections. January 2013 I weighed 221 lbs. Went on diet and hit 180 in the summer months. Jump to march of this year and weighed 207.5, got back on diet and went down to 188, got tired of dieting and have maintained that weight. Usually 189 to 191 for a month now. Thinking I need to start loosing again. I would be good around 175 to 180. Winter is a killer for me.



I have always weighed in on Mondays, it helps keep me honest through weekend BBQ, gatherings and what not. I still have not been really dieting but I have been watching what I eat and portion sizes.
7-7-2014. 190.1
7-14-2014. 188.6


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359175#p359175 said:


> one100grand » 11 Jul 2014, 11:43[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.



7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0 Still maintaining on a pretty messed up ankle. I can't wait to get back "on my feet" to start burning more calories.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.

7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.


----------



## fender66

I'm still in, but didn't weigh in on Friday or today. Been working very hard on getting my kids back on their feet and not thinking about myself right now. My oldest had foot surgery on Friday AM and my youngest has a torn labrum in her hip. Both are on crutches and pain meds and nobody is getting much sleep.

Enough crying...I'm off to work out in 20 minutes and then back to work. (I started lifting weights last Monday again since I can't do much with my screwed up ankle....still)

Keep up the hard work guys....we can do this.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360953#p360953 said:


> one100grand » 25 Jul 2014, 15:36[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.



8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230


----------



## fender66

> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8 - Since my ankle refuses to heal (nearly 7 or 8 weeks now) I've been lifting weights pretty heavily for the past 2 weeks. Don't know if this is changing my body weight, but I doubt I'm gaining muscle yet. I used to be pretty muscular and I know muscle has a memory so I'm hopeful. My waist isn't getting any bigger according to my belts though. Hmmmmm...guess I'll stick with it and see where it takes me.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230

8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose sight of the bigger picture.


----------



## fender66

Way to go GRAND! Keep it up buddy!

I on the other hand, totally forgot to weigh in today. Maybe it was intentionally subliminal...I don't know. I've been working just as hard, but I feel like I'm going up in weight. My waist isn't getting bigger though, so hopefully it's muscle. I have been hitting the weights very hard for 3 weeks. They say muscle has a memory and I used to be a 230 lb muscle head with a 33" waist.... I just can't believe that I could gain 3, 4 or 5 lbs of muscle in that time.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362689#p362689 said:


> one100grand » 08 Aug 2014, 08:50[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose sight of the bigger picture.



8/15 - 231.2


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8
8/15/2014 - 206.6 Works for me.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose sight of the bigger picture.
8/15 - 231.2

8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8
8/15/2014 - 206.6
8/22/2014 - 209.4

My diet is not changed, my workout has. for the past 2 months I've not been doing my cardio and instead, pumping some serious iron 5 days a week. I think I'm starting to see results and my waist has not gotten any bigger. I think I'm getting leaner and my body fat is slowly going down. Twenty years ago I was a pretty lean, mean, body building dude....I hope that's where my body is heading again, but I just don't know. At my age, I'll never be what I was 20 years ago...but heading in that direction would be okay with me even if it means I don't hit my weight goal and gain muscle weight.

Looks like it's just you and me Grand. Never see anyone else post. This is an ongoing, forever commitment and I've still got your back.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6   didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.

5/19/14 - 322 Back on track I think.
5/28/14 - 322.4 oops maybe not. Lol
6/04/14 - 319.8 yeah baby! Looking to be under 300 by August 1st.
6/09/14 - 321.6 oops
6/16/14 - 320.6 yeah
6/23/14 - 321.8 oh no! Time to get back to drinking a meal replacement shake for breakfast I guess. When I quit that it's when I started yo-yoing
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.6

Ok, I'm back. Life has gotten in the way & I've let it sidetrack me. Got to be able to continue even with life's distractions since this is a lifelong commitment. Glad to see there are a few still at it. I've started supplementing so I'm getting the 90 essential nutrients our bodies require. I've got a lot of years with of damage to reverse but I feel better. So here goes:

8/25/14 - 323.8


----------



## fender66

> Ok, I'm back.



Welcome back my friend. Good to see you here again!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Wow! Way to go! Congrats!!! =D> =D> =D>

Keep up the good work, and keep us posted on your progress.  

Keith
Texas


----------



## New River Rat

I've decided to control my A1C, it was at 6.6 in November. My visit with my doc in June had me at 293#. I visited my nutritionist 6 weeks later and was at 277 and A1C was 5.8. I weighed this a.m. and was 266#. I have cut out sugar, crackers, bread and that pretty much has pulled the weight off. My eating was kinda outta control. I'm just aiming for a good A1c number, I kinda care less about my weight.


----------



## one100grand

Welcome back everyone! It's nice to see so much activity returning to this thread. Let's keep at it and bust some fat!


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364117#p364117 said:


> one100grand » 22 Aug 2014, 09:19[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).



8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).


----------



## fender66

Rock on...Grand!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8
8/15/2014 - 206.6
8/22/2014 - 209.4
8/29/2014 - 209.6

Missed my workout twice this week already due to work schedule. Still, feeling and I believe looking leaner. I'll take it.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Please pardon me (for butting in), as I am not a member of this thread. I just want to tell each and everyone of you how inspiring you are. I know how hard it is to lose one pound. Just know that there are others out there cheering for everyone of y'all! =D> =D> =D> 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## fender66

Thanks Tex!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

You're Welcome!  

I was checking on you guys to read your new posts. If you did like we did Labor Day weekend, we ate, enjoyed family & friends, and ate, and visited more, and ate (along with a few cool ones). Great times, now on to......

New season approaching. Cooler weather makes it a bit easier to work out. You guys have inspired me.


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8
8/15/2014 - 206.6
8/22/2014 - 209.4
8/29/2014 - 209.6
9/05/2014 - 209.6 No change in weight, but I'd swear that I'm bulking up and getting losing fat. Might be my imagination, but I'm not giving up.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364798#p364798 said:


> one100grand » 29 Aug 2014, 08:23[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364117#p364117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 22 Aug 2014, 09:19[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
Click to expand...


9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Fender,
Muscle mass weights more than fat. You probably are bulking up. Keep up the good work! =D>


----------



## fender66

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365763#p365763 said:


> TexasLoneStar56 » less than a minute ago[/url]"]Fender,
> Muscle mass weights more than fat. You probably are bulking up. Keep up the good work! =D>



Man I sure hope so...but we'll see.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

100Grand,
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## BassAddict

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Fender,
> Muscle mass weights more than fat. You probably are bulking up. Keep up the good work! =D>



One of my biggest "diet" pet peeves, 1lb of fat = 1lb of muscle............. Muscle mass is just packaged nicer.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365766#p365766 said:


> BassAddict » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender,
> Muscle mass weights more than fat. You probably are bulking up. Keep up the good work! =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my biggest "diet" pet peeves, 1lb of fat = 1lb of muscle............. Muscle mass is just packaged nicer.
Click to expand...


Very true, but a 10lb bag of feathers is lighter than a 10lb bowling ball......right? :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

You are correct sir!! Unless it is dropped from a satellite hovering Mars where the specific gravity is 4.316 newtons²… 

And forget about the scale, if your clothes are fitting better and you're getting stronger you are doing something right. People keep telling me I look like I'm losing weight when in actuality I'm gaining but still fit nicely in my 32"!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365786#p365786 said:


> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]You are correct sir!! Unless it is dropped from a satellite hovering Mars where the specific gravity is 4.316 newtons²…
> 
> And forget about the scale, if your clothes are fitting better and you're getting stronger you are doing something right. People keep telling me I look like I'm losing weight when in actuality I'm gaining but still fit nicely in my 32"!



HOLY CRAP!

I think I might be dieting and working out with results that are turning me into BA!

DEAR GOD...HELP ME PLEASE.....SOMEONE......ANYONE???????


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365786#p365786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]You are correct sir!! Unless it is dropped from a satellite hovering Mars where the specific gravity is 4.316 newtons²…
> 
> And forget about the scale, if your clothes are fitting better and you're getting stronger you are doing something right. People keep telling me I look like I'm losing weight when in actuality I'm gaining but still fit nicely in my 32"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> I think I might be dieting and working out with results that are turning me into BA!
> 
> DEAR GOD...HELP ME PLEASE.....SOMEONE......ANYONE???????
Click to expand...


That's the standard reaction, but embrace it. It will make the transition to BA-ly-ness much easier


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose sight of the bigger picture.
8/15 - 231.2
8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).[/quote]
8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.

9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Just checking in on you guys to see your progress. Keep up the good work and be proud of yourselves! =D> I am proud for each and every one of you! =D> 

Someone once told me, "If it was easy, everybody would be doing it."

Cheers to you guys!    

Keith
Texas


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8
8/15/2014 - 206.6
8/22/2014 - 209.4
8/29/2014 - 209.6
9/05/2014 - 209.6
9/11/2014 - 206.9
9/19/2014 - 212.0 Been out of town in Mississippi on business for more than a week. It has NOT been good to me. No exercising, horrible hours and not much of a diet. Glad to be home and refocused...yet again.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366055#p366055 said:


> one100grand » 12 Sep 2014, 10:28[/url]"]1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8 -
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).


8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.

9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.[/quote]

9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 - 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
8/15 - 231.2
8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).[/quote]
8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.

9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).


----------



## fender66

Keep going Grand! It will only help after the long run of the holidays!


----------



## fender66

1/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
1/10 2014 - 215.8
1/17 2014 - 213.0
1/24 2014 - 214.2
1/31 2014 - 217.2
2/07 2014 - 216.0
2/14 2014 - 213.4
2/21 2014 - 213.4
2/28/2014 - 211.4
3/07/2014 - 212.4 
3/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
3/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
3/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
4/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
4/11/2014 - 206.2
4/18/2014 - 207.0
4/25/2014 - 203.8
5/02/2014 - 206.4
5/09/2014 - 206.4
5/16/2014 - No Weigh In
5/23/2014 - 206.4
5/30/2014 - 207.0
6/06/2014 - 203.8
6/12/2014 - 202.0
6/20/2014 - 203.6
6/27/2014 - 203.8
7/17/2014 - 204.0
8/01/2014 - 207.8
8/15/2014 - 206.6
8/22/2014 - 209.4
8/29/2014 - 209.6
9/05/2014 - 209.6
9/11/2014 - 206.9
9/19/2014 - 212.0
9/26/2014 - 207.2 Now this is more like it. Nearly 5 lbs this week. I've been really working the portions hard....or should I say hardly having any portions?


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 forgot to weigh Friday.
2/11/14 - 327.4 one of these days I will remember to weigh on time. I changed my routine a little & it looks like it allowed my progress a little. I'm ok with that cause I like my new routine better.

2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 making adjustments & trying new things.
4/28/14 - 318.8. Sorry, late posting again. I'm in yo yo mode for some reason.
5/05/14 - 321.6 OUCH! Bad weekend. Too much beer & Mexican food.
5/12/14 - 326.6   didn't realize how much snuff controlled my hunger. Seemed like I wanted something to eat all the time & I gave in too much. Oh well, on the bright side, I'm 7 days with no snuff.

5/19/14 - 322 Back on track I think.
5/28/14 - 322.4 oops maybe not. Lol
6/04/14 - 319.8 yeah baby! Looking to be under 300 by August 1st.
6/09/14 - 321.6 oops
6/16/14 - 320.6 yeah
6/23/14 - 321.8 oh no! Time to get back to drinking a meal replacement shake for breakfast I guess. When I quit that it's when I started yo-yoing
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.6

Ok, I'm back. Life has gotten in the way & I've let it sidetrack me. Got to be able to continue even with life's distractions since this is a lifelong commitment. Glad to see there are a few still at it. I've started supplementing so I'm getting the 90 essential nutrients our bodies require. I've got a lot of years with of damage to reverse but I feel better. So here goes:

8/25/14 - 323.8

I've been weighing, just not keeping up with posting my results. 

9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 Oops
9/15/14 - 329.0 uh oh
9/22/14 - 329.6 not good. Not sure what's going on. Lol.


----------



## BassAddict

Up 10lbs - 12lbs but could probably drop to a 30" waist. Scales don't tell the whole story, throw them out!!!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Hey guys!
Checking in on Y'all.

Fender, stay out of the southern states. We like fried food too much, and gravy on everything. Not to mention pecan pie. (hope you enjoyed Mississippi and the fabulous southern food)  

As I look at the posts from all of you, I am very proud of each and every one. You should be proud of yourselves! Keep up the hard work! It IS paying off, and falling off your waist line.  

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 
2/11/14 - 327.4
2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 
4/28/14 - 318.8.
5/05/14 - 321.6
5/12/14 - 326.6   
5/19/14 - 322 
5/28/14 - 322.4 
6/04/14 - 319.8 
6/09/14 - 321.6 
6/16/14 - 320.6
6/23/14 - 321.8 
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.8
8/25/14 - 323.8
9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 
9/15/14 - 329.0 
9/22/14 - 329.8
9/29/14 - 329.0


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8 -
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).


8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.

9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).[/quote]

10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.


----------



## fender66

> Small progress is still progress.



Amen to that.

No weigh in for me last week. Left to fish the weekend again and forgot to step on the scale before I left. This morning's reading was pretty encouraging though. Hope to get a good reading before I leave again this coming Friday....if I can remember. #-o


----------



## fender66

01/03 2014 - 215.0 Start Weight - GOAL WEIGHT 200 LB
01/10 2014 - 215.8
01/17 2014 - 213.0
01/24 2014 - 214.2
01/31 2014 - 217.2
02/07 2014 - 216.0
02/14 2014 - 213.4
02/21 2014 - 213.4
02/28/2014 - 211.4
03/07/2014 - 212.4 
03/14/2014 - 209.6 :mrgreen:
03/21/2014 - 211.0 even!
03/27/2014 - 209.4 Just like a yoyo! :shock:
04/04/2014 - 207.6 WooHoo 8)
04/11/2014 - 206.2
04/18/2014 - 207.0
04/25/2014 - 203.8
05/02/2014 - 206.4
05/09/2014 - 206.4
05/16/2014 - No Weigh In
05/23/2014 - 206.4
05/30/2014 - 207.0
06/06/2014 - 203.8
06/12/2014 - 202.0
06/20/2014 - 203.6
06/27/2014 - 203.8
07/17/2014 - 204.0
08/01/2014 - 207.8
08/15/2014 - 206.6
08/22/2014 - 209.4
08/29/2014 - 209.6
09/05/2014 - 209.6
09/11/2014 - 206.9
09/19/2014 - 212.0
09/26/2014 - 207.2
10/10/2014 - 203.2 Been a few weeks since I've posted because I've been fishing a LOT and not remembering to weigh in on Fridays....BUT... I remembered last week....and I like what the scale told me! :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Way to go Fender! =D> =D> =D> 

Almost to your goal! Keep it up!


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 
2/11/14 - 327.4
2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 
4/28/14 - 318.8.
5/05/14 - 321.6
5/12/14 - 326.6   
5/19/14 - 322 
5/28/14 - 322.4 
6/04/14 - 319.8 
6/09/14 - 321.6 
6/16/14 - 320.6
6/23/14 - 321.8 
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.8
8/25/14 - 323.8
9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 
9/15/14 - 329.0 
9/22/14 - 329.8
9/29/14 - 329.0
10/15/14 - 327.8

You guys are doing great. Keep it up. I forgot to weigh a couple times.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8 -
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).
> 
> 
> 
> 8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
> 9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
> 9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
> 9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
> 
> 9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
Click to expand...


10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.[/quote]

10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 
2/11/14 - 327.4
2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 
4/28/14 - 318.8.
5/05/14 - 321.6
5/12/14 - 326.6   
5/19/14 - 322 
5/28/14 - 322.4 
6/04/14 - 319.8 
6/09/14 - 321.6 
6/16/14 - 320.6
6/23/14 - 321.8 
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.8
8/25/14 - 323.8
9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 
9/15/14 - 329.0 
9/22/14 - 329.8
9/29/14 - 329.0
10/15/14 - 327.8
10/22/14 - 325.2

You guys are doing great. Keep it up. I forgot to weigh a couple times.


----------



## fender66

> You guys are doing great. Keep it up. I forgot to weigh a couple times.



You're getting it done too! Way to go!


----------



## RStewart

Thanks Fender


----------



## one100grand

I kind of violated doctor's orders and worked out with my trainer on Tuesday night...we were good and did no upper body work, focusing pretty much entirely on legs. I'm definitely feeling it in my quads and gluts this morning, but happy to be pushing myself again. I'm hoping to get cleared by the doc tomorrow to be able to return to full workout otherwise I'm going to keep doing lower body :twisted:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

one100grand said:


> I kind of violated doctor's orders and worked out with my trainer on Tuesday night...we were good and did no upper body work, focusing pretty much entirely on legs. I'm definitely feeling it in my quads and gluts this morning, but happy to be pushing myself again. I'm hoping to get cleared by the doc tomorrow to be able to return to full workout otherwise I'm going to keep doing lower body :twisted:



Stay focused and listen to your body. Doctor's take care of us, but we know our body better than anyone else. Keep up the good work. Glad to hear you are doing much better. [-o< 
(Just don't over due......you'll pay for it later.)
Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

You guys are a true American inspiration, and I appreciate each and every one of you. It is such a joy to read this thread very week and see the progress that all of you make. Way to go guys!
:USA1: 
Keith


----------



## fender66

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> You guys are a true American inspiration, and I appreciate each and every one of you. It is such a joy to read this thread very week and see the progress that all of you make. Way to go guys!
> :USA1:
> Keith



Thanks Keith, but I didn't make progress this week. In fact. I'm up 3 lbs.

I don't like the scale thing. Still feel good, my belt is shorter, my pants are baggier, and the scale brings me down...so to speak. I'm NOT giving up though.


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 - 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
8/15 - 231.2
8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).[/quote]
8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.
10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.

10/24 - 222.2 - Dancing near the edge of my goal, I expect that when I do get back to working out, I'll hit my number.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

fender66 said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a true American inspiration, and I appreciate each and every one of you. It is such a joy to read this thread very week and see the progress that all of you make. Way to go guys!
> :USA1:
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keith, but I didn't make progress this week. In fact. I'm up 3 lbs.
> 
> I don't like the scale thing. Still feel good, my belt is shorter, my pants are baggier, and the scale brings me down...so to speak. I'm NOT giving up though.
Click to expand...


Fender,
My late Mother use to call this a "D major". Now let's get that G, D, C rhythm going and tap your toe, 4/4. =D> You can't pull a good Fender man down! You can and WILL do this! [-o< 

Your friend,
Keith


----------



## fender66

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are a true American inspiration, and I appreciate each and every one of you. It is such a joy to read this thread very week and see the progress that all of you make. Way to go guys!
> :USA1:
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keith, but I didn't make progress this week. In fact. I'm up 3 lbs.
> 
> I don't like the scale thing. Still feel good, my belt is shorter, my pants are baggier, and the scale brings me down...so to speak. I'm NOT giving up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fender,
> My late Mother use to call this a "D major". Now let's get that G, D, C rhythm going and tap your toe, 4/4. =D> You can't pull a good Fender man down! You can and WILL do this! [-o<
> 
> Your friend,
> Keith
Click to expand...


You must be from a musical family.....that's a standard 1, 4, 5, progression. I'm toe tappin' for sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Have not posted in a while,but I've been bouncineg between 167 and 173 for about a month now. I think I'll call this one acomplished. I can be happy around 170. Just have to keep it this way.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Have not posted in a while,but I've been bouncineg between 167 and 173 for about a month now. I think I'll call this one acomplished. I can be happy around 170. Just have to keep it this way.



Hey Steve....good to hear from you again. Hope all is well. We'll have to have breakfast again sometime in the coming months when it's too cold to go fish.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 
2/11/14 - 327.4
2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 
4/28/14 - 318.8.
5/05/14 - 321.6
5/12/14 - 326.6   
5/19/14 - 322 
5/28/14 - 322.4 
6/04/14 - 319.8 
6/09/14 - 321.6 
6/16/14 - 320.6
6/23/14 - 321.8 
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.8
8/25/14 - 323.8
9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 
9/15/14 - 329.0 
9/22/14 - 329.8
9/29/14 - 329.0
10/15/14 - 327.8
10/22/14 - 325.2
10/29/14 - 322.6


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not posted in a while,but I've been bouncineg between 167 and 173 for about a month now. I think I'll call this one acomplished. I can be happy around 170. Just have to keep it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve....good to hear from you again. Hope all is well. We'll have to have breakfast again sometime in the coming months when it's too cold to go fish.
Click to expand...


Too cold to fish? :-k Don't you just cut a hole in the ice and catch fish that way?


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not posted in a while,but I've been bouncineg between 167 and 173 for about a month now. I think I'll call this one acomplished. I can be happy around 170. Just have to keep it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve....good to hear from you again. Hope all is well. We'll have to have breakfast again sometime in the coming months when it's too cold to go fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too cold to fish? :-k Don't you just cut a hole in the ice and catch fish that way?
Click to expand...


Nope....when there's ice....I'm with the bears hibernating!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

one100grand said:


> Too cold to fish? :-k Don't you just cut a hole in the ice and catch fish that way?






The ice around here barely gets thick enough for dog to walk across. Much less go ice fishing.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8 -
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).


8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.
10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.

10/24 - 222.2 - Dancing near the edge of my goal, I expect that when I do get back to working out, I'll hit my number.[/quote]

10/31 - 223.8 - I know I was bad and drank a few too many beers and ate some junk over the past week. Next week probably is going to suffer too as I'm about to take a cross country road trip through Wisconsin...and those folks know how to make some cheese...and custard...


----------



## fender66

Purposely, I did not weigh in this week. I still feel good and outside of a few additional pieces of Halloween candy that I've stolen I think I'm still in line. I'm just getting tired of the scale.

Maybe I'll be tempted next week. We'll see.


----------



## RStewart

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 
2/11/14 - 327.4
2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 
4/28/14 - 318.8.
5/05/14 - 321.6
5/12/14 - 326.6   
5/19/14 - 322 
5/28/14 - 322.4 
6/04/14 - 319.8 
6/09/14 - 321.6 
6/16/14 - 320.6
6/23/14 - 321.8 
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.8
8/25/14 - 323.8
9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 
9/15/14 - 329.0 
9/22/14 - 329.8
9/29/14 - 329.0
10/15/14 - 327.8
10/22/14 - 325.2
10/29/14 - 322.6
11/05/14 - 327.8 OUCH! I'm starting to think my scales are jacked up. I know I had some, Ok, too much candy but there's no way I should've gained 5 lbs. Very disappointed in me & my scales. I WILL be back on track next week.


----------



## fender66

> Very disappointed in me & my scales.



RStewart.....I've dumped my scales for a couple weeks at least. Got tired of not trusting them. I'll check back with them in a few weeks but I still feel good and my belt agrees.....so far. [-o<


----------



## RStewart

Fender, I understand that. I'm starting to think my scales are jacked. Idk. 

1/06/14 - 344.6
1/13/14 - 340.4
1/17/14 - 339.0
1/24/14 - 333.2
2/03/14 - 329.8 
2/11/14 - 327.4
2/17/14 - 325.6
2/24/14 - 323.2
3/03/14 - 322.6 
3/10/14 - 321.2
3/17/14 - 319.2
3/24/12 - 318.8
3/31/14 - 319.8 
4/07/14 - 321.2
4/16/14 - 318.8
4/21/14 - 319.4 
4/28/14 - 318.8.
5/05/14 - 321.6
5/12/14 - 326.6   
5/19/14 - 322 
5/28/14 - 322.4 
6/04/14 - 319.8 
6/09/14 - 321.6 
6/16/14 - 320.6
6/23/14 - 321.8 
6/30/14 - 323.6 
7/09/14 - 321.8
8/25/14 - 323.8
9/01/14 - 323.6
9/08/14 - 326.0 
9/15/14 - 329.0 
9/22/14 - 329.8
9/29/14 - 329.0
10/15/14 - 327.8
10/22/14 - 325.2
10/29/14 - 322.6
11/05/14 - 327.8 
11/12/14 - 327.2


----------



## BassAddict

Throw them scales out guys, they are misleading and dont tell the whole story. Trust in how your clothes fit and learn how the food your eating effects your weight. Example: carbs hold water, I cut 8lbs for a 5k im doing in less than a week just cutting unnecessary carbs. If I trusted my scale this 8lb fluctuation would have drove me nuts!!!


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 - 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
8/15 - 231.2
8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).[/quote]
8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.
10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.
10/24 - 222.2 - Dancing near the edge of my goal, I expect that when I do get back to working out, I'll hit my number.
10/31 - 223.8 - I know I was bad and drank a few too many beers and ate some junk over the past week. Next week probably is going to suffer too as I'm about to take a cross country road trip through Wisconsin...and those folks know how to make some cheese...and custard...

11/7 - 226.2 - :shock: More than anything, I think that this number came from a weight fluctuation and eating too much dairy while not being active enough during our road trip. 

11/14 - 220.6 - This is my evidence of last week's number being an outlier. I worked out hard and pushed myself to try and whip my body back into shape. My shoulder is feeling just fine post operation.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8 -
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).


8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.
10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.
10/24 - 222.2 - Dancing near the edge of my goal, I expect that when I do get back to working out, I'll hit my number.
10/31 - 223.8 - I know I was bad and drank a few too many beers and ate some junk over the past week. Next week probably is going to suffer too as I'm about to take a cross country road trip through Wisconsin...and those folks know how to make some cheese...and custard...
11/7 - 226.2 - :shock: More than anything, I think that this number came from a weight fluctuation and eating too much dairy while not being active enough during our road trip. 
11/14 - 220.6 - This is my evidence of last week's number being an outlier. I worked out hard and pushed myself to try and whip my body back into shape. My shoulder is feeling just fine post operation.[/quote]

11/21 - 218.4 - This is officially under my goal weight for the year! Now it's time to maintain it.


----------



## fender66

Way to go GRAND!.....You're doing AWESOME!

too bad it's a really bad time of year to maintain. I'm already in my "paranoid of food" mode and fighting it too!


----------



## one100grand

1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups. 
2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
2/28 - 249.8 
3/7 - 246.6 - 
3/14 - 250.4 - 
3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
4/4 - 249.2
4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
4/18 - 248.8 
4/25 - 249.8
5/2 - 247.4 
5/9 - 249
5/16 - 246.8
5/23 - 246.2
5/30 - 245.4 
6/6 - 241.4
6/13 - 241.8 - 
6/20 - 237.8
6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
8/15 - 231.2
8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).[/quote]
8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.
10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.
10/24 - 222.2 - Dancing near the edge of my goal, I expect that when I do get back to working out, I'll hit my number.
10/31 - 223.8 - I know I was bad and drank a few too many beers and ate some junk over the past week. Next week probably is going to suffer too as I'm about to take a cross country road trip through Wisconsin...and those folks know how to make some cheese...and custard...
11/7 - 226.2 - :shock: More than anything, I think that this number came from a weight fluctuation and eating too much dairy while not being active enough during our road trip. 
11/14 - 220.6 - This is my evidence of last week's number being an outlier. I worked out hard and pushed myself to try and whip my body back into shape. My shoulder is feeling just fine post operation.
11/21 - 218.4 - This is officially under my goal weight for the year! Now it's time to maintain it.

I haven't updated in a few weeks, but I have been keeping track of things.

11/28 - 223.8 - Thanksgiving was a festival of calorie dense foods and I had way too many of them, but I kept it to a short window of bad behavior
12/5 - 221.8 - A bit of a bounce back week 
12/12 - 222 - My weigh numbers throughout the week were in this general area. I'd really like to get back below 220 again for the 12/26 weigh-in


----------



## fender66

I'm still in this although I haven't been practicing what I preach lately. I'm back up in weight again to 210 and not in a good place. Need to refocus TOTALLY. My stress of work will be over after next Tuesday and then I'm off work until Jan 5. I can REALLY use the break.

Good luck to you all during what I consider to be a very difficult and tempting time of year.

But, it's Christmastime and my weight is NOT what it's about. Peace to you all.


----------



## RStewart

Hey guys, I'm still here. I want to say congrats to all of you for staying the course, regardless of whether you hit your goal or not. I just haven't been using the scales lately. I've been really frustrated most of the year because I lost all my weight in the first couple months. But in retrospect it's ok because I've been changing my diet for the long haul, not just to lose the weight. I don't want to lose it just to gain it back again. Been there done that. I'm getting a good grasp on being & eating healthy, not just losing weight. I do believe I will change up my diet with weight loss being the goal at the first of the year since I'm confident I can keep it off for good. My plan is to weigh in on the same day that I started this past year & see exactly what I've accomplished over the past year. I'm looking forward to carrying this forward through 2015. Let's keep it going!


----------



## Jim

Same here, Re-energized and ready to hit it hard in 2015.


----------



## one100grand

one100grand said:


> 1/3 - 255.2 - no push-up number recorded
> 1/10 - 257.2 - 13 push-ups
> 1/17 - 255.6 - 17 push-ups
> 1/24 - 254.2 - 20 push-ups.
> 1/31 - 253.6 - no push-ups recorded
> 2/7 - 254 - 21 push-ups.
> 2/14 - 251.8 - I recorded 12 push-ups last night; I did a pretty intense weight training session on Wednesday night, so last night my muscles sore and I didn't want to push numbers and risk injury.
> 2/21 - 250.0 - push-ups = 17.
> 2/28 - 249.8
> 3/7 - 246.6 -
> 3/14 - 250.4 -
> 3/21 - 251.4 - I've also shifted my push-up focus to form first, then numbers. I've been doing 15-20 in the best form I can instead of trying to just push numbers.
> 4/4 - 249.2
> 4/11 - 250.0 - Pretty much just living in this range apparently.
> 4/18 - 248.8
> 4/25 - 249.8
> 5/2 - 247.4
> 5/9 - 249
> 5/16 - 246.8
> 5/23 - 246.2
> 5/30 - 245.4
> 6/6 - 241.4
> 6/13 - 241.8 -
> 6/20 - 237.8
> 6/27 - 238 - My push-up counts are in the 30s. I'm excited that I've taken the weight drop that I have in the past month and especially since now my 4 week rolling average is under 240.
> 7/4 - 236.4 - I recorded the weight on Friday even though I didn't post it.
> 7/11 - 236 - Still stable in this range.
> 7/18 - 233 - I've shifted my strength goal a bit since I'm having success with weight loss. For the first half of the year, I've worked on endurance training of muscles, now I'm shifting to 1/3 strength focused then 2/3 endurance.
> 7/25 - 234.6 - Up a bit from last week, but still down overall. I think I've hit another plateau in loss right now, but at the very least the average is still down.
> 8/1 - 232 - I'll take 4 straight weeks at 236 or less. I'm only 2 pounds away from my short term goal of 230
> 8/8 - 232.8 - Still below the rolling 4 week average. I have to admit that I'm pretty astonished overall at the progress I've made in the past 3 months; in 3 months I'm down about 17 pounds. I feel better, I look better, and I'm now officially just a L-XL in sizes...I don't remember any point in my life where I owned a size L shirt until recently. I'd still really like to hit 230 by 8/31 since that would officially mark 60 pounds lost in 2 years, but I realize that short term goals sometimes lose /sight of the bigger picture.
> 8/15 - 231.2
> 8/22 - 230.4 - I'm very close to my 230 goal. Year over year, I'm down 35 pounds and year to date I'm down 25.2 pounds (10%).


8/29 - 230 on the dot. I have to admit that was a little bit disappointed since earlier in the week I was in the upper 220s, but I'm psyched to have hit this number on an official weigh in. On 8/31/12 I was 290 and in lousy shape; on 8/30/13 I was 264.6 and recovering from a serious back injury. This year at 230, I think it's pretty safe to say that I'm in the best shape I have ever been in and the lowest weight I've been at as an adult. Now that I've hit the short term on the 230, it's time to re-focus myself and aim to the year-end goal of 220 (or lower).
9/5 - 228.6 - I'm committed to September being a month of renewed ambition! I'm going to get in some sort of workout every day this month - whether it's hiking, working at the gym, golfing, etc, I WILL get a workout in every day this month. I'm also making a pledge to stick entirely to the paleo diet my wife and I were kind of doing last month.
9/12 - 227.8 - It's been a tough week, but still making progress. Today marks the 1 year anniversary of when I started working out at the gym.
9/19 - 225 - I told my trainer that I wanted to work hard to hit that push-up goal by the end of the year and he has me doing a lot of hateful exercises aimed at upping my stamina for this specific goal.
9/26 - 222.6 - Almost at my year end goal already. When I hit that 220 mark, I'm not sure if I'll adjust the amount to a lower number or if I'll try to maintain (since the holidays are on the way and typically a tough spot for me to maintain, let alone lose).
10/3 - 222 - Small progress is still progress.
10/10 - 222.6 - I actually had surgery on this day and that's why I didn't end up posting any numbers. I had to have a pretty significant mass removed from my left shoulder blade and will be on the shelf for a week or two. This will also have a pretty negative impact on my push up goal for the year.
10/17 - 222.4 - A slight loss from last week, but happy to be keeping it even since I'm not cleared for exercise by the doctors just yet.
10/24 - 222.2 - Dancing near the edge of my goal, I expect that when I do get back to working out, I'll hit my number.
10/31 - 223.8 - I know I was bad and drank a few too many beers and ate some junk over the past week. Next week probably is going to suffer too as I'm about to take a cross country road trip through Wisconsin...and those folks know how to make some cheese...and custard...
11/7 - 226.2 - :shock: More than anything, I think that this number came from a weight fluctuation and eating too much dairy while not being active enough during our road trip. 
11/14 - 220.6 - This is my evidence of last week's number being an outlier. I worked out hard and pushed myself to try and whip my body back into shape. My shoulder is feeling just fine post operation.
11/21 - 218.4 - This is officially under my goal weight for the year! Now it's time to maintain it.

I haven't updated in a few weeks, but I have been keeping track of things.

11/28 - 223.8 - Thanksgiving was a festival of calorie dense foods and I had way too many of them, but I kept it to a short window of bad behavior
12/5 - 221.8 - A bit of a bounce back week 
12/12 - 222 - My weigh numbers throughout the week were in this general area. I'd really like to get back below 220 again for the 12/26 weigh-in[/quote]
12/19 - 222.4 - I don't think I'll hit my adjusted goal of 220, but I feel great about clearing the 230 mark for the year. I'm aiming to try and keep my numbers below 225 for the rest of the year.


----------



## fender66

Oh....I'm still in too. I haven't weighed myself today like I should, but I know I'm up probably 5-8lb from where I should be. It's a tough time of year but I don't need to tell you that.

Keep it up and we'll still get there.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I just want to tell you guys what a joy it has been to watch your progress, read your posts, and what a blessing you all have been to me. Whatever you weigh in at, keep in mind that if it is only one pound less, you have made an accomplishment. =D> Just know that someone out there has said a little prayer for each of you and wishes you the best.

2015 is going to bring good things and less weight! Looking forward to reading your posts!

Thanks again for sharing!  

Happy New Year~
Keith
Texas


----------



## fender66

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> I just want to tell you guys what a joy it has been to watch your progress, read your posts, and what a blessing you all have been to me. Whatever you weigh in at, keep in mind that if it is only one pound less, you have made an accomplishment. =D> Just know that someone out there has said a little prayer for each of you and wishes you the best.
> 
> 2015 is going to bring good things and less weight! Looking forward to reading your posts!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing!
> 
> Happy New Year~
> Keith
> Texas


----------

